# Baptised Sikh With Kirpan And Security



## Harjit04@hotmail.com (Mar 31, 2005)

WaheGuru Ji Ka Khalsa
WaheGuru Ji Ke Fateh,

Sangat ji, Can we take kirpan off at the security check point due to security reasons?? if not then how should one explain the importance of kirpan to a baptised sikh in these countries (USA, UK and Canada)?

Am taking amrit this coming vaisakhi so am preapring myself for the sikhi life style. Pardon me for my ignorance.

Help is greatly appreciated.

Regards,

WaheGuru Ji Ka Khalsa
WaheGuru Ji Ke Fateh


----------



## Arvind (Mar 31, 2005)

First of all, security officials dont allow carrying kirpan inside planes while travelling. However, just before boarding, It may be handed over to plane crew, or kept in cargo though. 

Regards.


----------



## Harjit04@hotmail.com (Mar 31, 2005)

So, that mean baptised sikh can take-off kirpan and put it in hand checked bags. Is it true also for security check points that he should take off KARA, KIRPAN also and put on later...Am really confused...

So Arvind veerji, its okay to take-off any of five K's in consideration of public security and airline guidelines?

pardon my ignorance again...

WJKK
WJKF


----------



## truthseeker (Mar 31, 2005)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa 
              Waheguru ji ki fateh!

What about the shoti kirpan and kanga that u can wear on your neck...would u beable to wear those while on the airplane so that you atleast have ur kakaars on u??


Waheguru ji ka khalsa 
                      Waheguru ji ki fateh!


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Apr 1, 2005)

Gurfateh

Since 9/11/2001 unfortunatly in world over we have to keep our Kirpan in baggage for check in.It is anyway not good but till we regain the right to wear Kirpan onboard we may have to continue with this.

Perhaps for removing Kirpan for some time during journy we can go to Panj Piaras afterwards or to sangaT and can ask for Forgivness.But as per Bibi Jageer Kaur Ji of Sgpc it is OK even if we keep Kirpan in check luggage while in flight .In Fact Jathedar Vedanit Ji must have done the same during overseas Visit and same can be Said for Late Baba Thakur Singh Ji and S. Gurbax Singh Ji Kala Afghana or Any Mahapurush from AKJ also.

Only Jathedar Nandgarh Ji Who is Jathedar of Takaht Damdama Sahib refused to remove Kirpan while going to US embacy India and was denied Visa and niether he wishes to trevek by air till Kirpan is alllowed.Das respect him for that.Anyway so Far by removing Kirpan on flight does not amuonts for Tankha or pardoning from Panth but as a person view of Das this matter must be addreesed seriously.

At present there is a permission from Panth to keep Kirpan check in during flight instead of waering it on borad.There is a valid reason for that.Say any person from Al Qaeda can poose as a Sikh and can highjack aircraft and repaet 9/11/2001.Even they can send child or lady as a career of Kirpan.So objection is also valid.

Perhaps otherwise we can prefer waterways or Railways where we may be allowed to wear Kirpan.Das can say that in UK and In India if we wear minature Kirpan of less then an inch and symbolic Kangh attached to it in our neck we are allowed to take it on borad but that also making it sure that it can not be used for High Jack.

In Futre we are going to Get ultra speed Air Crafts by Which we can go to Newyork From Delhi in an hour.Expireimenst is successfull about few months agoe and withing year or two this will be used for commercial  purpose.We can wait till then as in such high speed Air Crafts by the time high jackers can try to use Shaster or Weapon like knife Airoplane can land and they can be over powered by sky marshals.

Till then we can only pray that Akal bring us to that time when we will be allowed to Wear Full size Kirpan on borard.But at present for the safety of humans we may have to do it without full size Kirpan on board.Akal Bless.


----------



## Arvind (Apr 1, 2005)

Harjit04@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> So, that mean baptised sikh can take-off kirpan and put it in hand checked bags. Is it true also for security check points that he should take off KARA, KIRPAN also and put on later...Am really confused...
> 
> So Arvind veerji, its okay to take-off any of five K's in consideration of public security and airline guidelines?
> 
> ...


harjit veer,

As per airport security guidelines, the kirpan needs to be handed over to the crew. 

And as truthseeker bhain has said, the ones around neck are so miniature, that those are not objected to.

Regards.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Apr 3, 2005)

As much as it is human right to always wear kirpan it should not be allowed on airlines because then you could get some terrorist disgusing themselves as a Sikh just so they can take a weapon on board. It will never be a sin for an Amritdhari to do this. Amritdharis are supposed to protect others and keep them safe. But if they know you have kirpan on an aeroplane they will feel opposite. So necklace one should be perfectly fine.


----------



## Amerikaur (Apr 3, 2005)

Harjit ji,

It is OK for an Amritdhari Sikh to remove Kirpan in an airport, or a courthouse, or other places where a Sikh must trust their security to someone else.  It is not a kurehit for you to remove your kirpan for this reason.

I have had no issue with flying or entering secured areas with a small kirpan on a necklace.

Best of luck!


----------

